# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  نقل مباشر لموكب منبر مريخاب أون لاين ... بالصور

## Deimos

*إنطلق الساعة الحادية عشرة موكب منبر مريخاب أون لاين من منطقة المايقوما والحاج يوسف مروراً بكوبر والمحطة الوسطي والآن يتحرك الموكب في شارع المعونة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*يا ناس زين مرضتونا ...

الشبكة زي الزفت والصور ليها ساعة بتحمل
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*التجهيزات ما قبل الإنطلاق

عبدالعظيم حاج عمر - عبدالعزيز24 - أواب - عمر


*

----------


## Deimos

*

أواب أب يلبس أحمر قال السخانة ...

غايتو جنس غايتو
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*

أواب أبي يلبس أحمر قال السخانة ...

غايتو جنس غايتو
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*معاااااااااااكم  

وردية الساعة  2
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ويتواصل الموكب الي شمبات والكدرو
                        	*

----------


## أحمد محمد الحاج

*مُتعة والله 
*

----------


## midris3

*ايا الموكب من قبيل راجين الباقي







احتشدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*متعة المتعه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*http://merrikhabonline.net/up//uploa...c3e11e68ad.jpg
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*ماشاء الله
بالتوفيق باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## zaeim84

*صفوووووووووووووووووووووه
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله معاكم
منتصرين باذن الله !!
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لن تمشي وحدك ابداّ يامريخ
اينما زهبت نحن خلفك تقدم بثبات نحو الامجاد والتاريخ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الازاعة الرياضية تفتح ابوابها وتستقبل موكب مريخاب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حرائر الصفوة تزغرد للموكب وتدعم بالدعاء
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*منتصرين باذن الله
سنكون معكم بعد قليل
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اغاني المريخ تلهب حماس سكان بحري ويتفاعلون مع الحدث
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حضور انيق لابو شاكوش
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تحرك الموكب الي امدرمان حيث قلعة الشموخ
                        	*

----------


## ودالعاص

*[QUOTE=عبدالعزيز24;253273]

أواب أب يلبس أحمر قال السخانة ...

غايتو جنس غايتو
معقوله بس في يوم ذي ده وتقول سخانه منعول خاش الإغتراب الحارمنا من المتعه
وكمان ماتنسوا الدخول ملح يعني متمنين نشوف إبداع وتجديد لتشجيع راقي يشبه القلعه
:1 (7):

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*القوات النظامية توقف حركة السير لمرور الموكب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*وصول الموكب الشهداء
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*واحد   حريف   ينزل   لينا    الصور   من   القلعه   الحمراء   بعد   وصول   الموكب   ومنتصرين   أنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*


وصول الموكب البوستة
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*صور الاستاد ماتنسوا
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*We Will Winners
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*منصورين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*انت زيك يانجم السعد مريخنا زيك وين يانجم السعد ياصباح الخير
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لا اله الا الله
منتصرين بأذن الله 
الى الامام يا صفوة يا شفوت
*

----------


## hass6666

*اللهم نصرك يا الله
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*دايرين صور للقلعة يا ناااس
                        	*

----------


## اصحاب السياده

*النصر للمريخ إن شاء الله 

*

----------


## مرهف

*ارواحنا حلقت معكم 
شارع شارع وحارة حارة وزنقة ونقة
يارب نصرم المؤزر يا عظيم
...

*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*منتصرين ان شاء الله
*

----------

